# Tyre Pressures



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

:? Sorry to raise this old chestnut again. But here goes is there anyone out there who has a panel van conversion 3500kg (Fiat x250) and are running on Michelin Agulis camping tyres. I have recently reshod my camper with these tyres 215/70 R15 CP (at considerable cost) and I want to be sure I am running on correct pressures. Timberland Motorhomes (my supply dealer) say that they put 65psi all round on their panel vans, are they correct in this. I have read on MHF that some members are running at 55psi on front & up to 80psi on the rear (not sure if the 80psi ones are large coachbuilt/a/class vans I just want to be sure of correct tyre pressures any help from panel van owners would be gratefully received.

My apologies if this is not in the right section

Swallow


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

The tyre pressures used by other PVCs may be of little relevance to you. What matters is your axle weights and not your body type.

There are numerous threads on tyre pressures in the "Wheels and Tyres" section Take a look in there.

Ian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you want to get the recommended pressures for your vehicle from the tyre manufacturer then you'll need to get your front and rear axles weighed.

If you email " [email protected] " with those weights and request the correct pressures then they will oblige.

From experience they will tell you 80psi for the rear and then give you a pressure for the front that will make the ride comfortable. (they told me that is how they do it)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

These figures are on the plate of my Renault based Knaus -

3500 kg 
5100 kg 
1- 1850 kg 
2- 2060 kg 

Does the table below help me find the Michelin tyre pressures I should be using and which bar/psi is relevant to the tyres fitted (marked with red star)?

Or do I need to get front and rear axles weighed before working out the right pressures?

It's my first MH and sussing everything out is taking my little brain to its limits - so any help appreciated.


----------

